# Are essential oils safe for pets?



## Panda (Nov 18, 2006)

I'm wondering because I have a dog who has WAAAY too much energy. It would be nice if I could try some calming or relaxing oils on her to calm her down before bed. Anyone know if they are safe to use on dogs? And if so, what's the best way to use them? Put oil on their paws? Add it to they're water?


----------



## Mandy (Nov 20, 2006)

I have a spray bottle I add a few drops of oils to. When my puppy is out of control I spray a little around her and near her bed. I think it's the combination of the oils and the fact that she's terrified of the spray bottle, but it usually works pretty well.


----------



## JellyBelly (Nov 29, 2006)

When I bathe my dog I put a few drops of EO in the tub.


----------

